# bamboo shrimp?



## trrturne (Jan 17, 2009)

does anyone have any experience with bamboo shrimp? I was thinking about getting some but i don't know about if they should be in groups, what will eat them, etc?


----------



## Hydr0 JoE (Jan 13, 2009)

same here, i was thinking of putting one in my 20g tank, at my LFS they call them "wood shrimp"


----------



## Suess00 (Sep 5, 2008)

I think they look like a Roach lol


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't have these, but my new bit of shrimp trivia is this: Copper, even at very low levels, is bad for shrimp. Don't use plant ferts that have copper and don't feed food that add copper as a preservative (most salt-water foods are copper-free).


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

They're nice little peaceful filter feeders. If you tank is big enough to provide enough food particles for them to filter out of the water you'll be fine. I had one but I had to medicate my tank and I removed him and he died in quarantine. But I think they're neat, just keep 1 per 10 or 20 gallons and provide some hiding spaces. As for food they will filter small particles out of the water. You might want to put some powdered flake for in your tank to keep your shrimp happy. You might enjoy watch him with his little fans grabbing specks.

Also, on another note, my friend from vietnam tells me they are delicious


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Actually, you can use ferts with copper in them. I did (Flourish,) and my red cherry shrimp were just fine (until my Kribensis ate them...)


----------



## Sea-Agg2009 (Aug 2, 2008)

Bamboo shrimp grow to about 3 or 4 inches long. They filter particles out of the water with their modified front arms. The live in pretty much any conditions, but don't do well if you aren't good at acclimation. To feed them, grind some normal fish food into almost a powder, preferably just before dark. As julie said, they don't like anything with copper, that can be fertilizer or medications. It's virtually instant death. If they are large enough, most community fish wont eat them, but you should always look up the diet of your fish before you add any shrimp into the tank. That tiger barb in your avatar will make a quick meal out of them. They are generally seen in groups, but I wouldn't call it mandatory. They also really need something to grab on to. That could be plants or wood. Rock is sometimes hard to get a grip on, but really porous rock will also work. If they don't have something to grab, they will eventually die from stress.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Yep, it's been talked before. Feeding and requirements are tricky.
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/invertebrates/19005-bamboo-wood-shrimp.html?
They are filter feeders. You need to read this
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/invertebrates/18699-feeding-filter-feeding-shrimps.html?
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/invertebrates/15804-feeding-bamboo-shrimp.html?


----------

